# sensor de presion



## gpangel (Ene 30, 2008)

Buen Dia 

Deseo realizar una aplicacion para medir la presion ya escogi el sensor que es de motorola (MPX2200) y microcontrolador de al misma familia "motorola" sin embargo no se como utilizar el sensor es decir mi idea es medir el nivel de un liquido en un recipiente pero no se como implementar el sensor o como implementarlo a nivel fisico. agredecerai su colaboracion en este tema.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 30, 2008)

he tenido que reparar un par de embotelladoras..y el sistema que tenian lo llamaban a contrapresion...el liquido es metido por una boquilla de goma que hace junta estanca con la boca de la botella ,empieza a meter liquido y al llegar a la presion deseada el sensor da un nivel alto al plc para que este de la orden de corte a la electrovalvula y haga girar la llamada noria que tiene aspecto de engranaje donde caben justo en los huecos (o dientes)  las botellas pasando al lugar donde se le pone el tapon y despues la etiqueta, esta era la moderna la mas antigua el sistema de contrapresion no tenia nada de electronica era electromecanico todo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

El metodo de : Daniel.more es perfecto (E ingenioso) para medir el llenado de envases, pero si deseas medir (por ejemplo) el nivel de un tanque a cielo habierto puedes colocar el sensor a nivel del fondo del tanque, a mas altura de liquido, mayor presion.

Existe otra forma que es mediante una manguera llena del liquido, una punta aplicada al sensor que en este caso se encuentra en un nivel superior al tanque, la otra punta de la manguera se fija al fondo del tanque, sobre el sensor (Por el peso del liquido de la manguera) habra vacio que variara con el nivel del tanque (Inversamente)

mas lleno--> menos vacio. (Frace clarisima si las hay)

Saludos y vuelques nada


----------



## wrenchpuller (Ene 31, 2008)

El sensor debera ser conectado a el tanque la medicion mas baja sera el punto de conexion, si vas  a medir el nivel de un tanque abierto el lado de baja o "low" de el elemento sera dejado abierto a la presion atmosferica, la mayoria de los elementos con los que yo tengo experiencia miden en pulgadas de agua(vivo en Estados Unidos) para este tipo de medicion hay que tomar en cuenta la gravedad specifica la de agua equivale a 1 espero que esta poca información le ayude...Gracias y  Saludos


----------



## ZOH (Feb 1, 2008)

No se si te ayude pero los sensores de presión se usan muchas veces como sensores de peso de ahi que al conocer las dimensiones del tanque y la densidad del fluidop puedas determinar la altura, esto se hace porque hay fluidos que son corrosivos y que destruirian muchos sensores en el.


----------



## deiby (Jun 9, 2009)

ola alguien podría ayudarme a sugerirme un sensor arreglo de sensores de presión que se coloquen sobre un área determinada de la piel, y me detecte variaciones del orden de los milipsi, osea mediadas de presión muy pequeñas,, gracias...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lo que pides raya en los limites tecnologicos actuales... para que necesitas medir tan poca presion?

Ese sensor existe... pero es muy muy caro... y la electronica es de muy alta precision..., los puedes encontrar con Hneywell, debe ser con cuerpo metalico y sin amplificador integrado... el rango y el tipo exacto depende de tu aplicacion.... 

http://sensing.honeywell.com/index.cfm/ci_id/154366/la_id/1.htm


----------



## deiby (Jun 9, 2009)

para medir el efecto de piloereccion en la piel y la propagación de este, tienes alguno que me puedas suguerir? gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

piloereccion? primera vez que escucho ese termino.. de que rango a que rango estamos hablando?


----------



## deiby (Jun 9, 2009)

mira necesito algo parecido ha estos digitacts, 

http://pressureprofile.com/products-digitacts  , pero si se pueden un poco mas sensibles mejor.

la piloereccion es la piel de gallina conocida vulgarmente, si tienes algo que me puedas suguerir  te lo  agradecería,, por el momento no importa el costo,, ps necesito estudiarlo por el momento..

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pero no creo que lleguen al nivel de poder medir la "Piel de gallina" 

Para medir ese efecto yo intentaria por otros medios... medir resistencia, respuesta mioelectrica, capacitancia, dilatacion capilar.... pero medirla con presion creo que te estas metiendo en camisa de once varas... (muchos lios)


----------



## deiby (Jun 9, 2009)

bueno,  pero tenes alguno en especial que me pudas recomendar ya sea capacitivo o resistivo, utilizándolo en forma matricial , ps he estado buscando y el mas parecido a lo que necesito fue el que mande.
eso si tiene que ser superficial, no que tenga que perforar la piel..

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Las opciones que te recomende no son de presion, son de medicion de parametros electricos... o no entiendo que me estas pidiendo...


----------

